
Scheme in Haskell: write a parser, learn two fascinating languages - jaggederest
http://halogen.note.amherst.edu/~jdtang/scheme_in_48/tutorial/overview.html
======
jamesbritt
This is a good tutorial. It's the first I found that showed how to do some
basic but useful stuff, such as compile, include external files, and have code
write to STDOUT. The other Haskell articles I'd seen jumped right into type
theory and such; I prefer hands-on.

With Scheme in 48 Hours you get running code you can hack around with to see
what does what.

------
jaggederest
I'm going through this over the weekend. The really trippy part, to me, is
where he switches from using haskell to define the scheme parser, to using
scheme to define the standard library (of course, run through the parser that
was just written)

